# ProtonVPN

## A.S. Pushkin

Has anyone installed ProtonVPN?

Installation seems to be easier for other distros.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

----------

## Hund

Doesn't they support Wireguard?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Hund wrote:*   

> Doesn't they support Wireguard?

 

It not seems.

A.S. Pushkin,

you tried net-vpn/protonvpn-cli? In waffle-builds overlay there is also gui version

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I'm sorry I've not heard of wiregard, but I'll look at that and the

waffle-build.

Thank you!

----------

## charles17

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> protonvpn-cli? In waffle-builds overlay there is also gui version

 

Newer versions in ::gentoo https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/net-vpn/protonvpn-cli

----------

## wellno1

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Hund wrote:*   Doesn't they support Wireguard? 
> 
> It not seems.
> 
> A.S. Pushkin,
> ...

 

I get this error when I launch it:

```
pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'systemd-python' distribution was not found and is required by protonvpn-nm-lib
```

is there a workaround?

(the machine runs on openrc elogind)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

The official protonvpn tool for linux require systemd, see this protonvpn-nm-lib issue

----------

## wellno1

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> The official protonvpn tool for linux require systemd, see this protonvpn-nm-lib issue

 

I read somewhere that previous versions didn't require systemd, anyone knows the last version supporting openrc?

----------

